# Naval Dress Update - Naval Environmental Indicators - CADPAT



## navymich (19 Feb 2007)

R 191431Z FEB 07
FM NDHQ CMS OTTAWA//ASST CMS//
TO CANFORGEN
BT
UNCLAS CANFORGEN 027-07 CMS 008-07
SIC WAN
SUBJ: NAVAL DRESS UPDATE - NAVAL ENVIRONMENTAL INDICATORS - CADPAT
BILINGUAL MESSAGE/MESSAGE BILINGUE
1.  FOR THE NAVAL ELEMENT THERE IS AN EXISTING NEED TO PRESERVE
ENVIRONMENTAL IDENTITY WHEN AUTHORIZED TO WEAR CADPAT/LWCC.  TO
ACHIEVE THIS AIM, THE INTRODUCTION OF DISTINCTIVE NAVY IDENTIFIERS,
SIMILAR TO THOSE CURRENTLY BEING WORN BY AIR FORCE PERSONNEL, IS
BEING INTRODUCED  
2.  APPROVED NAVY IDENTIFIERS FOR ALL NAVY DEU
PERSONNEL WHO ARE REQUIRED TO WEAR CADPAT/LWCC ARE AS FOLLOWS:
A.  DISTINCTIVE RANK INDICATORS (SLIP-ONS).  BLACK THREAD ON
CANADIAN AVERAGE GREEN (CAG) BACKGROUND,
B.  DISTINCTIVE NAMETAPE.  BLACK THREAD ON CAG BACKGROUND AND THE
NAVY INSIGNIA (ANCHOR) WORN ON THE LEFT OF THE NAMETAPE, AND
C.  BLACK T-SHIRT. THESE IDENTIFIERS WILL COMPLEMENT THE CURRENT
NAVY BLACK BERET APPROVED FOR WEAR WITH CAPDAT/LWCC
3.  DISTINCT NAVY IDENTIFIERS ARE APPROVED FOR WEAR WITH CADPAT/LWCC
IN CANADA DEPENDENT ON THE OPERATIONAL CONTEXT OF THE UNIT - IE. IN
NON-TACTICAL SITUATIONS AS DEEMED BY THE OPERATIONAL COMMANDER.
AUTHORIZATION ON OVERSEAS OPERATIONS WILL BE AT THE DISCRETION OF
THE THEATRE COMMANDER BASED ON THE OPERATIONAL SITUATION
4.  NAVY IDENTIFIERS ARE ONLY AUTHORIZED FOR WEAR WITH THE TEMPERATE
WOODLAND (TW) CADPAT/LWCC AND SHALL NOT BE WORN WITH OTHER CADPAT
DESIGNS (I.E. ARID)
5.  THE ACQUISITION OF DISTINCTIVE RANKS, DISTINCTIVE NAMETAPE, AND
THE BLACK T SHIRT IS IN PROGRESS AND WILL EVENTUALLY BE MADE
AVAILABLE TO AUTHORIZED PERSONNEL THROUGH EXISTING CLOTHING
DISTRIBUTION OUTLETS. THE QTY OF NAMETAPES, RANK SLIP-ONS AND
T-SHIRTS TO BE ALLOTTED FOR WEAR WITH CADPAT/LWCC WILL ALSO BE
PROMULGATED IN DUE COURSE
6.  IN THE INTERIM, AS AN OPTIONAL MEASURE, NAVY DEU PERSONNEL WHO
SO WISH, ARE AUTHORIZED TO ACQUIRE AND WEAR, AT NO COST TO THE
CROWN, A CREW NECK T-SHIRT WITHOUT LOGOS, JET BLACK IN COLOUR, 75
PERCENT COTTON (PLUS/MINUS 5 PERCENT) / 25 PERCENT POLYESTER
(PLUS/MINUS 5 PERCENT)
7.  FURTHER INFORMATION ON THE GENERAL AVAILABILITY OF THE
AFOREMENTIONED CADPAT/LWCC DRESS ITEMS WILL BE COMMUNICATED AS SOON
AS POSSIBLE
END OF ENGLISH TEXT/


----------



## buzgo (19 Feb 2007)

Is Canadian Average Green olive drab?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2007)

I think so.


----------



## MapleLeaf4Evr (19 Feb 2007)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Is Canadian Average Green olive drab?



Yes, it's the fancy way of saying OD.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Feb 2007)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Is Canadian Average Green olive drab?



I would think so too. It looks like the Navy learned from the Air Force and chose a more sensible route. You will at least be able to see the rank and name which is not necessarily the case with the blue on CADPAT combination. Interesting to note is that the RN went this same route with their naval ranks on combats. I'll have to show this to the RSM so I can wind him up.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Feb 2007)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> not necessarily the case with the blue on CADPAT combination.



We have just gone to Blue on OD for AF personel......


----------



## medaid (19 Feb 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> We have just gone to Blue on OD for AF personel......



OOOO Ya I saw that this weekend when I was recruiting, and we had the lovely folks from Comox out with us. They had all OD nametapes and slipons, I was really confused! But... it works I guess


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Feb 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> OOOO Ya I saw that this weekend when I was recruiting, and we had the lovely folks from Comox out with us. They had all OD nametapes and slipons, I was really confused! But... it works I guess



Ya apparantly, the blue beret and t-shirt aren't enough of a give-away that someone is Air Force  

Seriously though, I wore the Army slips-ons (Sgt) for 5 years?  after CADPAT was issued to my unit...never once had a problem with someone seeing my rank.

Since my OT and change in rank/DEU to Cpl Air Force (less than 2 weeks ago), I have been saluted no less than 4 times here in the Mega...1 time by a recruit, once by an Army Cpl, once by a PO2 and once by a Sgt-Major.  Although I appreciate the complement to and belief in my command potential   I am hoping I can get some Canadian Average Green with Blue thread Cpl ranks soon so I don't have to keep looking like the junior officer who didn't return the salute (you can imagine how long it took the Sgt-Maj to veer around to address that...and the look on his face when he saw me standing there grinning with Cpl ranks on...)  ;D


----------



## PO2FinClk (20 Feb 2007)

IMHO, the entire blue/black coloured rank & nametape seems like a waste of funds.

Blue/Black berets an T-Shirts are suffient, and then theres the bird & anchor of the name tape. Do they really need to be coloured? I wouldn't be surprised that in 3 years time this entire thing is abandoned and the old green rank & name will come back.


----------



## BEEFY06 (20 Feb 2007)

If they would only let us wear "coveralls" like the divers...lol...


----------



## painswessex (20 Feb 2007)

Had my shirt bought and put on even before the printer cooled down from printing off a copy for my pocket to show all those who question!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> IMHO, the entire blue/black coloured rank & nametape seems like a waste of funds.
> 
> Blue/Black berets an T-Shirts are suffient, and then theres the bird & anchor of the name tape. Do they really need to be coloured? I wouldn't be surprised that in 3 years time this entire thing is abandoned and the old green rank & name will come back.



Agreed.   

Of course, it won't change until _everyone_ has there blue and black stuff bought and paid for by Joe and Jane Taxpayer, and *then* the CANFORGEN will come out saying "rank and names, GREEN for ALL".

That way, the people who make them don't go out of business.   ;D


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2007)

Hmmm.....
Christians, muslims, sihks, budhists, nihlists, marxist leninists, nudists, airforce, navy

Don't you just hate these accomodations we're always kowtowing to?

Who are we going to accomodate next?... women?


----------



## navymich (21 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Who are we going to accomodate next?... women?



Spoken like a man.  Because a woman would know that we have always been accommodated, because it's always been, and always will be, about us.  8)


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2007)

Hehe.... of course, cause it's a man's world  but we can share.... really, I know I did it, uhhh..... about 1970.  I'm comfortable with my masculinity   really! :???


----------



## M Feetham (21 Feb 2007)

I agree, it seems like a waste of time and money just to wind up back with the regular green name tags in about 2 years. The clearance divers wear NCD's now and only are only supposed to wear the coveralls when they are doing diving operations on ship. However in the Clearance diving world who knows.
Marc


----------



## volition (22 Feb 2007)

Are the blue, and now black t-shirts for the navy issued?


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2007)

Volition, if you read the thread, you'd see that has already been answered.

Buy now, issued later.


----------



## volition (23 Feb 2007)

Thanx


----------



## mechanic_chick (24 Feb 2007)

Not sure if me wearing this black tshirt will flow well in little ol' CFB Shilo but we'll give it a shot. Ill tell them Army.ca told me to do it


----------



## tree hugger (24 Feb 2007)

Nice knowing ya!


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 Feb 2007)

If you are in the Navy then wear the black T-shirt!  If the grunts in Shilo don't like it, tape the CANFORGEN to brick and give them a read.  Nothing bothers me more than people who make their own rules...   

Rules are made to be followed!  If some RSM has a hard on for the black Tshirt tell him to take it up with the CDS...


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2007)

Highly unlikely it's the RSM who would have the hardon and give the hard time....  some flunky thinking he's following the RSMs desires is the who, who is at fault.
Given that you now have a canforgen backing you up, pert hard to say no.... IMHO


----------



## volition (26 Feb 2007)

Walk around whit the Canforgen in your pocket!! ;D


----------



## mechanic_chick (26 Feb 2007)

Buying black tshirt within the week. See how well it goes down. Muaha.


----------



## medaid (26 Feb 2007)

do it...but make sure you get something nice and comfy like fruit of the loom  nothing like the craptastic OD t-shirts they issue to us. One question... how come army cadets get the nice logistik contton t-shirts and we get the craptastic brand  :


----------



## Springroll (26 Feb 2007)

I'm gonna go get some new t-shirts too...geez! 
I hate wearing white t's anyways.


----------



## navymich (26 Feb 2007)

volition said:
			
		

> Walk around whit the Canforgen in your pocket!! ;D



Why would you do that?  You shouldn't have to prove it to anyone.  The Canforgen has been released, it is authorized, carry on.




			
				Springroll said:
			
		

> I hate wearing white t's anyways.



Then don't.  The white t's were optional.


----------



## Springroll (26 Feb 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Then don't.  The white t's were optional.



I don't tend to, but some days you need it cause it gets a little chilly out.


----------



## mechanic_chick (26 Feb 2007)

Bah! SR! Hows it gettin on by?! Wheres yah to now?!

Anyhow. Haha those white shirts are redonculous. Especially out in the field when you are trying to be ' stealthy ' and all they can see is this white freakin' shirt! Too funny. And they get tossed in the garbage in the end anyways because they turn brown...  sick. Anyhow. Black T's are now in , gross OD out suckas! Love it.


----------



## Springroll (26 Feb 2007)

I'm waitiing in Esquimalt for you, OS Jesso....when the heck are ya getting here?

Are those army types making you wear your white t's out in the bush? 
Did they not get the memo that your a pillow fluffer? hehehe

luvs ya!


----------



## navymich (26 Feb 2007)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go get some new t-shirts too...geez!



By the way, the new policy as posted at the beginning of this thread, is for the black t's with Cadpat, and is not yet applicable for NCDs.


----------



## Springroll (26 Feb 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> By the way, the new policy as posted at the beginning of this thread, is for the black t's with Cadpat, and is not yet applicable for NCDs.



Well that sucks! I was looking forward to wearing black instead of white. Any news on when they are thinking of switching us to cadpat?


----------



## mechanic_chick (26 Feb 2007)

Switching to cadpat on ships?! Ughhh... Hope that doesnt go through or did it? Yikes. 

Ill be in Esquimalt like next year! It's good though. Course doesnt start til Sept hun! I know its junk. But im home here in Shilo with my fiance doing stewardly stuff! Yippee! And now I get to wear a black tshirt which makes me even more happier haha. Take care hun email or message sometime!


----------



## Springroll (26 Feb 2007)

osjesso said:
			
		

> Switching to cadpat on ships?! Ughhh... Hope that doesnt go through or did it? Yikes.
> 
> Ill be in Esquimalt like next year! It's good though. Course doesnt start til Sept hun! I know its junk. But im home here in Shilo with my fiance doing stewardly stuff! Yippee! And now I get to wear a black tshirt which makes me even more happier haha. Take care hun email or message sometime!



They aren't wearing on board as of yet, that's why I was asking about it. Only seen a couple navy folks on PLQ wearing cadpat, no clue why they aren't in OD like everyone else.

I'm here in Esquimalt until mid November...and am thinking of making my homeport out here....lol
I'll msg ya later on today after NEIP via MSN...lol


----------



## mechanic_chick (26 Feb 2007)

NEIP?

Hmmm. Interesting? 

Doing OJT in Shilo , maybe they can load me and get my freaking NETP .. or whatever the  hell it is done NOW and I can go spend .. oh who knows 6 weeks out there? Hmmm , the possibilities! 



Im wearing cadpat right now , how ironic.


----------



## Sub_Guy (26 Feb 2007)

If you were wondering why there are some navy folks on PLQ wearing CADPAT, it could be because they are Naval reservists from out of town.  The ones we had on my course from out of town all came wearing CADPAT, the SHADS from units in ESQ all got the olive drab!

As for wearing it on ship and ditching the NCD's, won't happen, again that topic has been beat to death on this site.


----------



## Springroll (26 Feb 2007)

osjesso said:
			
		

> NEIP?
> 
> Hmmm. Interesting?



NEIP is the new indoctrination program...when you get out here, you will get to do it for 12 weeks!


----------



## mechanic_chick (26 Feb 2007)

NETP is it not? I guess it changed in the last.. year. Crazy talk.


----------



## Springroll (26 Feb 2007)

osjesso said:
			
		

> NETP is it not? I guess it changed in the last.. year. Crazy talk.



NETP is totally different hun.

NETP = Naval Enviromental Training Program (Seamanship skills) is 5 weeks long
NEIP = Naval Enviromantal Indoctrination Program (CF funded babysitting club...jk) is 12 weeks long


----------



## navymich (26 Feb 2007)

jesso said:
			
		

> NETP is it not? I guess it changed in the last.. year. Crazy talk.



It is still NETP that you are talking about.  NEIP is a different program, currently at CFB Esquimalt.  You can read more about it  here.


----------



## mechanic_chick (26 Feb 2007)

Ruining all my hopes and dreams. More courses ... gross.


----------

